# Chapter And Verse



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*A Sunday school teacher was giving her class the assignment for the next week.

"Next Sunday," she said, "we are going to talk about liars, and in preparation for our lesson *
*I want you all to read the Seventeenth Chapter of Mark."

The following week, at the beginning of the class meeting, the teacher said, *
*"Now then, all of you who have prepared for the lesson by reading the Seventeenth Chapter of Mark, *
*please step to the front of the room."

About half the class rose and came forward.

"The rest of you may leave," said the teacher, "these students are the ones I want to talk to. *
*There is no Seventeenth Chapter in the Book of Mark." *


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I think this is a good lesson about the fact that many things sound right and true, but we must *know* the word of God in order to prove what is right and true.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Amen Ms B.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

As a kid, I'm sure I would've been staying after for that uncomfortable discussion. :redface:


----------

